# Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







*Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?​*
*Menschen neigen ja dazu, etwas das sie selber ausüben, gegenüber etwas, was andere machen, zu erhöhen. Dem Fliegenfischer wird oft "elitäres" Verhalten vorgeworfen, Stipper nennen Feederangler oft Plumpsangler, für den Karpfenangler sind Weissfischangler nur Kleinischangler. Dass jetzt Spinnangler behaupten, Angler mit Köderfisch wären blosse Fallensteller, ist sicher genauso diskutabel.  *

Beim Jahreskarte holen im Angelladen war wie immer viel los und konnte ich einer Diskussion zwischen 2 Walleranglern folgen, die ich schon spannend fand. Da beide zudem recht emotional diskutierten, waren sie auch nicht zu überhören. Und es fanden sich schnell weiter Diskutanten ein, so dass die ursprünglich auf Waller bezogene Diskussion schnell allgemein wurde fürs Raubfischangeln.

*Die erste These der Spinnangler war:*
Nur Spinnangeln wäre richtiges Angeln, da das angeln mit natürlichen Ködern ja nur Fallen stellen wäre.

Nur beim Angeln mit Kunstköder wäre der Fairnessgedanke des Sports gegeben, den Fisch wirklich zu überlisten, und ihm nicht nur eine Falle zu stellen. 

Man müsse viel mehr wissen, sich viel mehr auskennen und die verschiedenen Bedingungen zu interpretieren wissen, um einen Fisch mit der Spinnrute zu fangen als mit Naturköder.

Spinnangler wären die wahren Angler, Naturköderangler nur Fallensteller


*Demgegenüber die zweite These 2 der Naturköderfraktion:*
Das Angeln mit der Spinnrute wäre doch einfach. Man müsse nur genug Strecke machen und fleissig werfen, dann bleibt schon früher oder später ein Fisch hängen. Das habe nichts mit Kenntnis zu tun, sondern schlicht mit Ausdauer. Demgegenüber müsse sich der mehr am Platz gebundene Naturköderangler schon vor dem Angeln mit viel mehr unterschiedlichen Aspekten, von Platz über Köder bis zu Montagen beschäftigen, um überhaupt erfolgreich sein zu können.

Daher wären Naturköderangler die wahren Angler, die Spinnangler dagegen nur Ausdauerangler..



Mal unabhängig davon, dass es mir per se missfällt, wenn Angler andere Angler wegen derer Methoden angehen, finde ich die Grundfrage dennoch spannend:

Ist Spinnangeln anspruchsvoller, "edler" als Naturköderangeln???

Oder setzt umgekehrt Naturköderangeln mehr Wissen voraus?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## cafabu (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

|krach:Auf was für Ideen und Argumente Leute kommen????!!!!!!#c

Beide Methoden sollten doch diverse Kenntnisse voraussetzten. Bei beiden fallen Fische auf ein Köderangebot von mir herein. Ich sehe da keine Unterschied.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Naja, überzeugt waren beide Seiten von ihren jeweiligen Argumenten..

Und laut waren auch beide gleich...
:g:g:g

Hab mich selber da rausgehalten, dachte aber gleich, das stell ich hier rein..


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Hallo,

man muss das eine, wie das Andere können, sage ich, seit etwa 35 Jahren reiner Spinnfischer bei den Hechten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Saltywata (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Was bin ich denn, wenn ich mit dem Köfi aktiv fische, Stichwort Drachkovitch oder Dropshot?- Ein edler Fallensteller?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

DARAUF sind die auch nicht gekommen - klasse Frage!!


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Als Kind habe ich so einiges ausprobiert um einen Hecht ans Band zu kriegen.
Die Ausrüstung war dabei sehr überschaubar - aufgrund der Umstände konnte mich da bei meinem Vorhaben auch kein Erwachsener unterstützen () 

Am Ende gelang es mir dann mit Kunstköder die ersten Hechte zu fangen. Bis ich mit Köderfisch erfolgreich war, dauerte es noch eine ganze Weile. Beim Köderfischangeln habe ich 2 wesentliche Dinge damals nicht so wirklich verstanden:

1. Anköderung
2. Richtiger Zeitpunkt für den Anhieb

Beides war beim Spinnfischen kein Thema. 

Das Spinnfischen ist halt mühsamer - vielleicht wird es deswegen von manchen als die "wertigere" Methode eingeschätzt?


----------



## SigmundFreud (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Stationär mit Köfiangeln kann auch Ausdauerangeln sein. Mit Fallenstellen gings den Herren doch wahrscheinlich um passiv oder aktiv Angeln. Ich denke in beidem kann man Haufenweise KnowHow ansammeln. Das ist das einzige was man von Angler zu Angler vergleichen kann. Und ich denke, da können Anhänger beider Methoden gleich viel ansammeln #c


----------



## Zander Jonny (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Saltywata schrieb:


> Was bin ich denn, wenn ich mit dem Köfi aktiv fische, Stichwort Drachkovitch oder Dropshot?- Ein edler Fallensteller?



Darum ging es in der Diskussion nicht, also OT :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



SigmundFreud schrieb:


> Stationär mit Köfiangeln kann auch Ausdauerangeln sein. Mit Fallenstellen gings den Herren doch wahrscheinlich um passiv oder aktiv Angeln.


Ich glaub einfach, die wollten alle recht haben ;,-)))


----------



## fishhawk (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Hallo,

ich angle auf Raubfisch zwar schon seit langer Zeit nur noch mit Kunstköder, aber was daran "edel" sein soll erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz.

Allerdings schätze ich das Risiko, dass ein Kunstköder bis zum Magensack geschluckt wird, deutlich geringer ein, als bei einem Köderfisch.

Ich denke aber, dass ein versierter Naturköderangler auch dieses Risiko zu minimieren weiß.

Umgedreht gibt es sicher auch Spinnfischer, die ihre Köder mit so vielen Haken garnieren, dass da auch nicht jeder Raubfisch unbeschadet davon kommt.

Als Spinnfischer braucht man ggf. eine etwas bessere Wurftechnik und mehr körperliche Ausdauer. Als Köderfischangler dafür evtl. mehr Sitzfleisch.

Wenn ich von Fängen auf Köderfisch lese, denke ich insgeheim aber manchmal doch, ob der den wohl auch mit Kunstköder erwischt hätte?

Ob das umgekehrt ebenso gilt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

manche meinen ja auch, mit Kunstködern erwischste im Schnitt kleinere, aber mehr...


----------



## zokker (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Ist Raubfischangeln denn auch edler wie Friedfischangeln?|kopfkrat

Spinnfischer sind aber bestimmt fauler, weil sie sich keine Köfis besorgen müssen, wollen, können.|supergri


----------



## fishhawk (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



zokker schrieb:


> Ist Raubfischangeln denn auch edler wie Friedfischangeln?|kopfkrat
> 
> Spinnfischer sind aber bestimmt fauler, weil sie sich keine Köfis besorgen müssen, wollen, können.|supergri



Stimmt, Kunstköderversender gibt es jede Menge. Köderfische muss man noch im Angelladen oder an der Kühltheke kaufen.


----------



## fishhawk (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



> manche meinen ja auch, mit Kunstködern erwischste im Schnitt kleinere, aber mehr..



Dazu sage ich lieber nichts, weil es mir eh keiner glauben würde


----------



## bombe20 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich glaub einfach, die wollten alle recht haben ;,-)))


was erwartest du bei einer freizeitbeschäftigung, die überwiegend von männern ausgeübt wird?
hör mal leuten vom bau zu (war ich selbst lange zeit), die sich gegenseitig dabei übertrumpfen wer unter den widrigsten umständen das schwierigste bauvorhaben fertiggestellt hat. und überhaupt, wer hat den wichtigeren und anstrengendsten beruf? der zimmermann oder der dachdecker? und dachklempner geht ja gar nicht! es gibt immer einen, der sich für wichtiger und besser hält. letztendlich werden solche diskussionen aber meist mit einem augenzwinkern geführt weil sich jeder beteiligte darüber im klaren ist, über welche fähigkeiten er verfügt, welche defizite er hat und welche persönlichen interessen dahinter stehen. zumindest ist das meine erfahrung.


----------



## poldi82 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Stimmt, Kunstköderversender gibt es jede Menge. Köderfische muss man noch im Angelladen oder an der Kühltheke kaufen.



Das ist kein Argument.

http://www.koederfischversand.de/

Ich persönlich angele lieber aktiv, statt an zu sitzen. Aber besser / edeler komm ich mir dabei nicht vor. 

Ruten anspannen / auslegen ist aber schon wie Fallen stellen. Nur dazu benötigt man halt auch wissen, wie beim Spinnfischen auch...

Komische Frage irgendwie. Jäger vs Fallensteller? Beides Angler.

Ist der Jäger auf Pirsch besser oder schlechter als der im Hochsitz? Beides Jäger.

Fahre ich Links oder Rechts rum? Is doch völlig egal wenn alle Wege nach Rom führen.....


----------



## kati48268 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Edel ist das, 
was mir im Moment Spaß macht 
& das Gewünschte ans Band bringt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Du bist schon noch beim Angeln??


----------



## Surf (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Köderfisch! Schön im englischen Lord-Outfitt mit Pfeife im Mundwinkel,  am Wasser den Köfi mit der Oldschool-Rute balancieren  und mit Scotch am Landrover lehnend  den letzten Sonnenstrahlen über dem sich hebenem Nebel, des privat rivers folgen.... kann schon schön sein....



;-) ;-) ;-)
Jeder wie er will. Gibt kein besseres oder schlechters Anglen.


----------



## Eisbär14 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Na da bin ich ja von beiden umzingelt,
Unsereins verankert sein Boot auf dem Bodden und wirft sich nen Wolf...
da sind aber auch ne Menge Nachläufer bis in Bootsnähe.
Also nicht dusselig angestellt und noch eine tote Rute mit nem Köfi in der Nähe schwimmen lassen.
Ich fütter also mit Blech Plastik und Gummi an um dann meine Fische auf den toten Barsch zu fangen.
Was mach ich falsch....? Bin ich jetzt ein Fallensteller oder ein guter Angler ?


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



> Bin ich jetzt ein Fallensteller oder ein guter Angler ?



Hallo Eisbär14,
mich würde eher interessieren: Bist du ein Exot? Die Kombination Köfi + Bodden hört man ja auch nicht so oft oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Eisbär14 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Kein Exot, nur einfach aus der alten Schule.
An vielen Tage läuft der Kofi in bestimmten Ecken besser,
den Hecht neugierig machen und warten.
So bekommt man auch an miesen Tagen wenn man eine Pause macht noch den einen oder andern Fisch.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen &quot;edel&quot; - Köfi nur &quot;Falle stellen&quot;?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist Spinnangeln anspruchsvoller, "edler" als Naturköderangeln???
> 
> Oder setzt umgekehrt Naturköderangeln mehr Wissen voraus?



Weder noch 

Es ergänzt sich, hat es schon immer...ohne das Wissen/Gespür, wann welche Methode funzen könnte,wirste allerdings bei beiden Varianten nicht über sporadische Erfolge hinauskommen.

Beide Methoden haben sich über die Jahre aber auch weiterentwickelt und je nach Zielfisch sogar mehr Schnittpunkte, als den Verfechtern reiner Lehren lieb ist.


----------



## tom66 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Zumindest haben die Spinfischer meist das edlere Tackle...
Fürs Spinnfischen wird in der Regel deutlich mehr Geld ausgegeben, da wundert es nicht, wenn diese Methode gegenüber dem Stellfischangeln stärker gepusht wird. Die Hersteller, Händler und Guides machen es möglich. 

Mir persönlich macht es allerdings auch mehr Spaß mit der Spinnrute, wobei ich zugegeben muss, dass in stark mit Kunstködern befischten Gewässern Naturköder besser fangen. Hinzu kommt m.E. das man beim Naturköderangeln als Anfänger schneller Erfolge sehen wird. Ich behaupte wenn man jemandem der keine Ahnung hat, sagt wo und wie er angeln soll wird er mit Naturködern eher einen Fisch fangen, als mit Kunstködern, da er erzähltes (Köderführung) gar nicht umsetzen kann.


----------



## Saltywata (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



> Zumindest haben die Spinfischer meist das edlere Tackle...
> Fürs Spinnfischen wird in der Regel deutlich mehr Geld ausgegeben, da wundert es nicht, wenn diese Methode gegenüber dem Stellfischangeln stärker gepusht wird



Da wäre ich mir in Summe nicht so sicher, Spinnfischen bedeutet eine Rute + eine Rolle + 16,8mio Köder.

Aber beim Köderfischansitz oder Deadbaiting wie wir hippen, modernen Jungangler am sayen sein, geht man ja fast mit Karpfenequip los. 
Mindestens 2 Ruten mit passenden Freillaufrollen, Brolly,Trolly, Rodpod, Trangia-Kocher von der schwedischen Armee (weil Esbit vom Bund nicht mehr "in" ist), Thermoklamotten, Schlafsack, Liege/Stuhl. Dazu  Posen von Drennan, das Kebabset samt passender Popups von Fox sowie Ködernadeln von Stonfo.

Wenn man alles mit den richtigen Firmenlogos versehen haben will, hast du den Gegenwert der Illex/Shimano Combo locker raus und kriegst noch einen original Greys Spinnrucksack mit Hybrida Wobblern oben drauf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Saltywata schrieb:


> Wenn man alles mit den richtigen Firmenlogos versehen haben will, hast du den Gegenwert der Illex/Shimano Combo locker raus und kriegst noch einen original Greys Spinnrucksack mit Hybrida Wobblern oben drauf.


Geschätzt oder durchgerechnet?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Ich fütter also mit Blech Plastik und Gummi an um dann meine Fische auf den toten Barsch zu fangen.
> Was mach ich falsch....? Bin ich jetzt ein Fallensteller oder ein guter Angler ?



Bei mir und vielen anderen Gewässer ist beides gleichzeitig nicht erlaubt...
Entweder eine Spinrute oder zwei bzw. drei Handangeln...
Aber da wo es erlaubt ist funzt es öfter ganz gut so, auch mit den Barschen nicht nur beim Hecht...

Ich bevorzuge das Spinnfischen und ob das edel ist oder nicht, ist mir egal...
Ich brauche nur ans Wasser zu fahren und den Kofferraum öffnen und bin sofort startbereit...
In meinen Augen ist das auch eine Falle, halt nur immer in Bewegung...
Ich finde den Ausdruck "nur eine Falle stellen" den Ansitzern gegenüber nur abwertend...


#h...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



tom66 schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt m.E. das man beim Naturköderangeln als Anfänger schneller Erfolge sehen wird. Ich behaupte wenn man jemandem der keine Ahnung hat, sagt wo und wie er angeln soll wird er mit Naturködern eher einen Fisch fangen, als mit Kunstködern, da er erzähltes (Köderführung) gar nicht umsetzen kann.



Da geh ich glatt mit..der übersättigte KuKö Markt, hats für Anfänger im Vergleich zu "damals" aber auch nicht gerade einfacher gemacht.

Im Gegenteil..mit jeder neu angepriesenen  KuKö Wunderwaffe, stieg gerade für zu  Werbegläubige Newbies die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Griff ins Klo.


----------



## Tommes63 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Menschen neigen ja dazu, etwas das sie selber ausüben, gegenüber etwas, was andere machen, zu erhöhen.*


Du hast es doch im 1. Satz schon auf den Punkt gebracht. Bei den meisten Streitereien geht´s doch nicht um die Sache selbt. In #11 und #17 ist das auch gut beschrieben. 
Wenn man beruflich ab und an mit Vertretern zu tun hat, oder sich Werbung ansieht, stolpert man doch auch nur noch über super, hyper, mega, extra, ganz besonders tolle Wortschöpfungen, mit denen man sich vom Rest abheben will.
Ist ja hier bei den Produktnamen vom Angelzeug nicht anders. Komische/blöde Zeit ist das, wo Angeberei mit Intersse/Akzeptanz honoriert wird.#q


----------



## NaabMäx (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Angler ist Angler.

 In den jungen Jahren kann man sich eh nicht still halten und viele werden Werfen bevorzugen. Nach ein paar Hänger,- wenn das Taschengeld alle ist, werden sie temporär zu Ansitzanglern.

 Im Alter liegt's nur noch daran ob man seinen ADHS- Tag hat.
 Wenn man wenig Zeit hat, Gerödel aufzubauen, steigt auch der Puls und krieg ADHS.
 Kälte ist eh ADHS fördernd.
 Laune auch.

 Diagnose: an dem Tag litten beide an ADHS - Streiten lassen - das vergeht wieder.#g 
Sind Winterdepressionen, - bin auch unterfischt.


----------



## Peter_Piper (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach, dass wir vom Informationszeitalter nahtlos ins Meinungszeitalter gewechselt sind und sich unter den Leuten eine merkwürdige Annahme breit gemacht hat, dass ihre Meinung für Andere relevant sei.
> 
> Ob jetzt Kunde x in Geschäft z in der Stadt y etwas edel oder weniger edel findet... Kurz überlegen. Nee. Egal. Soll er doch meinen. Ich angel sowohl mit KuKö als auch mit KöFi, weil es Spaß macht und je nach Situation mehr Erfolg verspricht.


Tja, da ist wohl was Wahres dran.
Um aber auf die Ausgangsfrage zurück zu kommen, ich mache beides, je nach Zeit, Lust & Laune. Am liebesten stalke ich jedoch .


----------



## Saltywata (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



> Geschätzt oder durchgerechnet?



Das ist ein einfacher Erfahrungswert, um der Wahrheit die Ehre zu geben. 

Ich habe mich vom Ansitzen zum Spinnen verlagert mit begrenztem Erfolg. Ein Kumpel hat sich vom Spinnen zum Ansitzen verlagert. Das tut sich kostenmäßig nicht viel, wenn wir in den Angelladen rennen, dasselbe gilt für die hart erarbeiteten Lerneffekte. 

Wer immer nur mit der 2,10 Rute vom Boot aus spinnt wird überrascht sein, wenn er das erste mal einen Köfi an der 4,20 UH-Feederrute in den Rhein hält und umgekehrt. Ja, das ist auch Raubfischangeln.- Nein, das Operative ist doch ganz anders.

Der Köfiangler mag Vorteile bei der Bissverwertung haben, dafür muss er seine Montage präziser und passend platzieren. Der Spinnangler kann einfach neu auswerfen, wenn was daneben geht. Schon beginnt die Reise vom neuen und vielleicht findet sich ja ein Hotspot oder der Köder wird nun anders bewegt.  

Das ist alles relativ, wer viel am Wasser ist weiß auch viel. Das gilt sowohl als auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

dachte ich mir (geschätzt) - würde aber nicht per se widersprechen wollen ;-))


----------



## Leech (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Zu den Zeiten, als mein Vater noch aktiv "geangelt" hat....
das ist bald 30 Jahre her, hat er auf dem Grundstück meiner Großeltern (seiner Eltern) einen Hecht mit Spaten und einem Stück Draht "geangelt".
Hecht stand kurz unter Wasseroberfläche (tatsächlich liegen hier noch die Bilder rum ) direkt in Ufernähe des dortigen eigenen Sees, Spaten drauf gehauen, Hecht betäubt, Draht zum Provisorium gebogen, rausgezogen.
Und ihr diskutiert hier ob Spinnfischen oder Köfi edler ist? #:


----------



## kati48268 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Kenne so einige GuFi-Junkies, die es wirklich edler -oder sagen wir es mal lieber 'reizvoller'- finden, mit dem Rumgezuppel Fische zu fangen als mit KöFi.
Denen macht es auch gar nix aus, wenn sie 5 Zanderfritten hatten und ein Ansitzer 2 richtig große.

Zumindest gibt es viele Angler, die ausschließlich Spinnfischen, oft aber auch aus ganz anderen Motive, Zeitfaktor z.B.
Die Nur-Ansitzer-Fraktion gibt's natürlich ebenso. Ob deren Motivation aber ausschließlich Faulheit & Gebrechen sind? |kopfkrat


----------



## Reg A. (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Kurz vorweg: Ich angle nur mit Kunstködern (an der Spinn- und Fliegenrute) und gezielt ausschließlich auf Hecht. Nicht, weil ich das als "edler" empfinde, sondern schlicht und ergreifend deshalb, weil mir Ansitzangeln keinen Spaß macht. Irgendwie brauch ich die Bewegung...

Zur "Wertigkeit" kann ich nur sagen (hab ich in einem anderen Thread schonmal erwähnt), dass es gerade unter - selbsternannten wie "echten" - deutschen Hechtgeeks durchaus so etwas wie ein Ranking gibt: 
ganz unten steht der per Ansitz angebotene Köderfisch, dann kommt das Schleppen, dann das aktive Spinnangeln (hier wie beim Schleppen gelten Kunstköder als wertiger als der Köfi am System), dann das Fliegenfischen. Und das Angeln vom Ufer aus gilt als anspruchsvoller als das Angeln vom Boot, methodenübergreifend (Schleppen mal außen vorgelassen). 
Wie gesagt, ist nicht meine persönliche Sichtweise, aber in manchen Hechtanglerkreisen sowas wie der "common sense".

Ich denke, Spinnangeln wird teilweise als "edler" empfunden, weil es als hipper vermarktet wird. Und der größere Anteil an Verschleiß - das Material ist im Vergleich zum Ansitz nunmal einer erhöhten Dauerbelastung ausgesetzt, von abgerissenen und sonstwie verschlissenen Ködern gar nicht zu reden - fördert eben auch den Absatz, ganz egal, wieviel die anfängliche Ausrüstung mal gekostet hat.
Hinzu kommt, dass um das ganze Tackle auch ein größerer Hype gemacht wird; Werbung für hochwertige Ansitzausrüstung für Raubfische (von Waller abgesehen) ist nahezu nicht existent (oder komplett an mir vorbeigegangen). Das spiegelt sich auch in der Käuferschicht wieder: der durchschnittliche Spinnangler, dem ich an meinen wie fremden Gewässern begegne, ist 20-40 Jahre alt und angelt Tackle der (gehobenen) Mittelklasse. Wobei ich auch gar nicht so selten Leute mit absolutem High-End-Geräten begegne. Der durchschnittliche Ansitzangler (auf Raubfische) ist 50-70 Jahre alt und angelt mit Geräten der unteren Mittelklasse, die häufig auch noch ähnlich betagt sind. High-End-Produkte sind mir in dieser Gruppe zumindest in Deutschland (fast) nie untergekommen (in z.B. England sieht das Ganze aber komplett anders aus).
Hinzu kommt noch, dass auf einen Ansitzangler, dem ich begegne, zwei bis drei Spinnangler kommen.
Das alles soll nun ebenfalls keine Wertung meinerseits darstellen, sondern gibt einfach meine Erfahrungen am Wasser wieder. 

Meine persönliche Meinung ist: Keine der beiden Angelmethoden ist "edler" als die andere. Man kann mit Beiden erfolgreich auf Raubfisch angeln (die entsprechende Erfahrung vorausgesetzt), und man kann mit Beiden total abstinken. Darüber hinaus gibt es natürlich auch immer Situationen und Gewässer unter oder in denen die eine Methode der anderen (deutlich) überlegen ist. 

Eine Wertung vornehmen zu wollen ist m.E.n. kindisch, aber wer sonst nichts besseres zu tun hat...


----------



## RonTom (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Also ich sehe das eigentlich eher umgekehrt. Für mich ist das Ansitzangeln mit Köfi die weitaus anspruchsvollere Disziplin als das Angeln mit Kunstködern.

Ich praktiziere beides und mir machen beide Methoden Spaß.

Was ich aber in der heutigen Zeit als Problem ansehe ist das die heutigen Jungangler (nicht alle aber die meisten) nicht mehr mit Opa/Papa am Graben, Kanal oder See sitzen mit einer Stipprute aus Bambus und Stachelschweinpose (hach war das ne schöne Zeit) und das Angeln beigebracht bekommen, sondern auf Youtube solchen Vögeln wie "Ich geh Angeln" und "HechtundBarsch" & Co. verfolgen und mit 13 Jahren schon Meterhechte fangen wollen aber keine Ahnung davon haben wie man eine simple Posenmontage baut... 
Wenn ich mit 12, 13 oder 14 schon 80er Hechte gefangen hätte mit dickem Tackle dann wäre ich heute bestimmt kein Angler mehr. Welche Motivation hat man denn, wenn man in den ersten Jahren schon den Meter knackt?

Das Angeln hat sich leider verändert. Tacklewahnsinn, Pseudoexperten und der schnelle Weg zum möglichst großen Fisch für's Selfie auf Facebook und Instagram...


----------



## Der Altengammer (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Moin,

für mich hat das Wort "edel" in dem Vergleich dort
nichts zu suchen.

edel= kostbar, wertvoll, von hochwertiger Qualität
        bzw. bei Personen, anständiger,moralischer Mensch 

das Gegenteil wäre billig, bzw. charakterlos

Vielleicht sollte man die Wortwahl nochmal überdenken.

So nun könnt ihr euch weiter die Köppe einhauen.|supergri

Los der Tag versaut sich nicht von selbst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Man sieht aber auch hier, das durchaus wahrgenommen wird, wie unterschiedlich das teilweise wahrgenommen wird mit ansitzen und spinnen, und anspruchsvoller/edler..

Und dass die Zeit nicht stehen bleibt (Hinweise auf youtube etc.) ist nun mal auch so.

Ist auch nicht mein Stil, aber augenscheinlich findet das ein Publikum...



Der Altengammer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> für mich hat das Wort "edel" in dem Vergleich dort
> nichts zu suchen.


Ich habe das ja nicht umsonst in Anführungszeichen gesetzt.
Es war aber eben die Wortwahl der Streitenden im Laden (siehe Eingangsartikel)..


----------



## Franky (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> "Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?"



Sorry für meine Wortwahl - aber wasn Bullshit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

nochmal:
NICHT meine Wortwahl, Wiedergabe der Diskussion im Laden.


----------



## Franky (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nochmal:
> NICHT meine Wortwahl, Wiedergabe der Diskussion im Laden.



Hab auch nich Dich gemeint!!! #h Hab jetz noch mal Tüdels drumgebastelt...  Besser?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

dann alles gut ;-))))


----------



## Deep Down (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Tatsächlich ist Schleppen kein Angeln!

Zum Thema: In jungen Jahren wurde man von den alten Herren regelmäßig schief angeguckt, wenn man mit der Spinnrute am Teich auftauchte. Durch das ewige Werfen und die Platschgeräusch würde man die Fische vergrämen und keiner mehr beißen.
Tatsächlich sind/haben wir große Hechte nur auf Köderfisch gefangen.

Ob nun aktives oder passives Angeln, beides kann man hoch spezialisiert oder eben auch ganz einfach betreiben. 
Wenn man das Spezialisierte mit dem Einfachen der jeweils anderen Art vergleicht, dann kann man zu solchen Vorhaltungen kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> TIn jungen Jahren wurde man von den alten Herren regelmäßig schief angeguckt, wenn man mit der Spinnrute am Teich auftauchte. Durch das ewige Werfen und die Platschgeräusch würde man die Fische vergrämen und keiner mehr beißen.


jau, jetzt wo Du das sagst!!

Da erinner ich mich auch dran..

Immer freiwillig gleich auf die an der Teichseite, um Stress zu vermeiden.


----------



## Deep Down (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

.......und bloß nichts fangen! Ohohoh!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

jau, und dann noch zurücksetzen, dann wars ganz aus, wenn die da snoch gesehen haben ;-))

Wobei das bei mir nicht an C+R Gedanken lag mit zurücksetzen, sondern weil meine Mutter mich eingenordet hatte, nicht zu viel Fisch mit zu bringen (Vater Jäger - Wildsau aufm Tisch war angesehener und ich war damals ja noch kein Koch)..


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Tatsächlich ist Schleppen kein Angeln!



Was aber nicht heißt, dass das völllig anspruchslos wäre.

Ich bin immer wieder mal auf einem Gewässer unterwegs an dem sich auch Schlepp-Profis rumtreiben. Wenn man sieht, welche Fische die immer wieder fangen - und was ich selber fange kommt man schon ins grübeln


----------



## kati48268 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Tatsächlich ist Schleppen kein Angeln!


...sagen die Bootslosen. |clown:
Selbst das Schleppen der Carphanta-Burg samt Grill, Wohnzimmereinrichtung & WC zum Angelplatz gehört zum Angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Selbst das Schleppen der Carphanta-Burg samt Grill, Wohnzimmereinrichtung & WC zum Angelplatz gehört zum Angeln.


:q:q:q


----------



## rosebad (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Liebe Angler.

Gönnt jedem "SEIN" angeln.

Ist doch ein tolles Hobby.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

EIN ABSOLUT GEILES STATEMENT, das ich VOLL unterschreibe!!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Die einzige Frage, die man sich hier stellen muss ist doch:

*Will ich Fische fangen oder reichen mir im Zweifel auch Wurfübungen in freier Natur?*

Will ich Fische fangen, ist alles sinnvoll, was diesem Ziel dient, solange es ein gesetzlich erlaubtes Mittel ist!


----------



## thanatos (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

|supergri echt lustige Ansichten - aber es ist wohl der Zeit geschuldet dass sich immer mehr Angler sich spezialisieren und sich dann für das Non plus Ultra halten 
 Als Allroundangler ,der ich nun mal bin , alle Methoden haben ihre Berechtigung und keine ist edler als die andere #6
 Spinnfischen heißt suchen wie groß der Fisch ist das weiß man eh nicht aber die richtige Stelle anwerfen den Köder richtig führen und Strecke machen .
 Ansitzangeln - wissen wo man den Fisch erwarten kann und 
 abwarten bis er in Fresslaune ist .
 Fallenstellen sind m.E. nur die Selbsthakmethoden  
 aber auch das hat seinen Reiz - aus dem Bivi zu springen 
 und die Rute erwischen bevor die gesamte Schnur von der Rolle ist :q
 nein es sollte kein Angler sich anmaßen seine Methode über die der Anderen zu stellen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



thanatos schrieb:


> |
> Fallenstellen sind m.E. nur die Selbsthakmethoden


Das nächste Fass aufgemacht ...
:q:q:q


----------



## Deep Down (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

@Kati
Sagt der Futterbootbesitzer!


----------



## Minimax (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



thanatos schrieb:


> |supergri echt lustige Ansichten - aber es ist *wohl der Zeit geschuldet* dass sich immer mehr Angler sich spezialisieren und sich dann für das Non plus Ultra halten


 
 Das war früher auch schon so, vgl. z.B. Debatte Halford vs. Skues an den Kreideflüssen (1880er), oder die schlechte Meinung die Heintz vom Ansitzangeln ggü. aktiven Methoden hatte (1910er).
 Auch in den 50er wird in Borne/Aldinger noch ganz selbstverständlich eine klare Hierarchie der "Wertigkeit" der verschiedenen Angelmethoden (Flug-Spinn-Ansitz) vertreten.


 Die Menschen werden nicht schlechter, sie hören nur immer schlechtere Musik|wavey:
herzlich,
 Minimax


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



> , vgl. z.B. Debatte Halford vs. Skues an den Kreideflüssen


Respekt, was Du so alles ausbuddelst!


----------



## thanatos (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das nächste Fass aufgemacht ...
> :q:q:q



#t   nee ist nicht meine Absicht , aber vom Prinzip her habe ich doch wohl recht - Selbsthakmethoden erfordern nicht 
 die Aufmerksamkeit wie andere wo man den Biß beobachten muß um im richtigen Moment anzuschlagen #6
 Am anspruchsvollste (höchste Konzentration)empfinde ich Fliegenfischen mit der Trockenfliege und wettkampfmäßiges
 Stippangeln - da hat man am wenigsten Zeit sich was von der Umwelt reinzuziehen .:q
 jedem das was ihm am meisten Spaß macht - das ist seine Königsklasse und wer alles macht der hat eben mehrere


----------



## dennisk19899 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Man gebe den eingefleischten Spinnfischer nen Köfi und nen eingefleischten Köfiangler ne Spinnrute.
mal sehen was dann passiert |kopfkrat

 dann würden beide bestimmt anders denken.

wir teiles ein so schönes hobby und dann mobbt man sich untereinander?|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

das scheint leider oft bei Anglern so zu sein, da hast Du leider recht..


----------



## DrDosenbier (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Moin...

 Für mich ist es eine Frage der Zeit. Schnell mal nach der Arbeit mit dem Hund eine halbe Stunde an den Kanal macht halt eher Sinn mit der Spinnrute. Wenn Zeit und Wetter genehm sind, dann auch mal einen Ansitz.

 Gruß

 Dose


----------



## TrevorMcCox (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Es ist nun mal eine Tatsache, dass Spinnfischen i.d.R. Konzentration erfordert und wer den ganzen Tag wirft, stimmt sein Tackle auch auf Umstände und sich selber ab. Dem Köfi-Angeln  angeln will ich nicht unterstellen, die plumpere Methode zu sein, aber abgesehen von einer bis ins Detail durchdachten Präsentation muss der Ansitzangler nicht viel mehr machen, als auszulegen und kann dann den Tag genießen. Hierfür tut es auch die 20 Jahre alte DAM Rute und es interessiert nicht, ob das Tackle leicht ist und tip top organisiert.

Der Spinnfischer sucht bei ausbleibendem Erfolg eher den Fehler bei sich selber (Stellenwahl, Köder, Vorfach, Präsentation) der Ansitzangler hingegen gesteht sich eher ein, dass die Fische einfach keinen Bock haben und probiert es an einem anderen Tag.

Die mediale Präsenz vom Spinnfischen ist deutlich größer, weil der Markt für die Hersteller einfach attraktiver ist. Wen wundert es da noch, wenn die Spinnfischer alle in durchgestylten Outfits herumlaufen, die aussehen als ob sie gerade im Laden gekauft worden sind und der Ansitzangler die gute alte Angeljacke mit Fischschleim aufträgt.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



dennisk19899 schrieb:


> Man gebe den eingefleischten Spinnfischer nen Köfi und nen eingefleischten Köfiangler ne Spinnrute.



Wobei es erst mal darum geht, für den eingefleischten Spinnfischer, sich die erforderlichen Köfis in ausreichender Menge und Größe, zu fangen!
Da hört es doch schon auf, weil die Meisten, vor allem die jungen Anfänger, die heute allesamt ihre Anglerlaufbahn gleich mit dem Spinnfischen starten, dazu gar nicht in der Lage sind.
Einen Kukö ans Vorfach montieren kann eben jeder Depp.

Jürgen


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> aber abgesehen von einer bis ins Detail durchdachten Präsentation muss der Ansitzangler nicht viel mehr machen, als auszulegen und kann dann den Tag genießen. Hierfür tut es auch die 20 Jahre alte DAM Rute und es interessiert nicht, ob das Tackle leicht ist und tip top organisiert.



Das stimmt natürlich schon - aber gerade die Stellenwahl und die Präsentation des Köders ist für den Ansitzangler schon eine große Herausforderung - das sind dann ja die selbst gezogenen Karten mit denen man ins Rennen geht  

Beim Spinnfischen hingegen ist eine schlechte Stellenwahl nur temporär ein Problem


----------



## Reg A. (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wobei es erst mal darum geht, für den eingefleischten Spinnfischer, sich die erforderlichen Köfis in ausreichender Menge und Größe, zu fangen!



Oder zu kaufen  
Das betrifft aber nicht nur den " eingefleischten Spinnfischer",  der einmal jedes Schaltjahr nen Ansitz macht; etwa die Hälfte aller Ansitzangler, die ich kenne, kaufen sich ihre Köderfische auch. Ob aus Unvermögen, sie sich selbst zu angeln, aus Bequemlichkeit oder was auch immer, sei mal dahingestellt...


----------



## hecht99 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Aus Zeitgründen bin ich in den letzten 3 Jahren zu 85 Prozent mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Vorher war der Anteil 50 zu 50. 
Ganz ketzerisch muss ich sagen das der Ansitz die wesentlich anspruchsvollere Methode ist, wobei ich aber meine Ausnahmefische nahezu alle beim Ansitzen gefangen habe! Bei ca. 100 Angeltagen/Jahr hauptsächlich auf Zander kann ich mir ein Urteil bilden(kann auch mal nur ne halbe Stunde pro Tag sein). 

Klar kann man (wie ich es auch mache) seine Geräteabstimmung von der Hakenwahl bzw. Bleikopfwahl bis hin zur Rute mit der nötigen Rückmeldung optimieren, aber ein Stahlvorfach an die geflochtene Schnur geknotet und ein paar Spinnköder reichen aus, um erste Erfolge zu erzielen. Auf Zugköder beißende Fische haken sich oft schon selbst und auf knallharte Zanderabsinkbisse schlägt man oft schon aus Erschrecken an. Durch die vielen Stellen die man absucht wird man zwangsläufig auf hungrige Räuber treffen.

Ganz anders beim Naturköderangeln: Die Montage muss gerade beim Zanderangeln im Stillwasser extrem fein abgestimmt sein, der Haken muss richtig platziert werden, der Zeitpunkt für den Anhieb gefunden werden.
Auch die richtige Stelle muss erst mal ausgemacht werden. Viele, die das Angeln mit dem Spinnfischen beginnen, können doch nicht mal mit einem Lotblei umgehen und den Köfi an die Kante legen. In einem von mir befischten Gewässer verläuft in ca. 25 Meter Entfernung zum Ufer eine Kante, die die 2 Meter tiefen Bereiche von den tiefsten Stellen mit 3,50 Meter trennt. Wenn jetzt im Winter der Köfi im Flachen liegt, schauen viele Ansitzanfänger alt aus der Wäsche, während mein Waggler über dem Kantenfuß dümpelt und mir schon den nächsten Biss signalisiert.
Undurchdachte Präsentationen mit dem Köfi kann man getrost vergessen. Haben im Sommer öfter mal am Gewässer direkt vor der Fischerhütte gekartet und zusammen 8 Ruten einfach blind rausgeworfen. Nach dem 3. Mal ohne Biss sind wir entweder Karten oder Angeln gegangen 

Fazit: Zum Naturköderangeln braucht man halt die Grundlagen des Angelns (Stellensuche, Strömungs- bzw. Windrichtung deuten, Loten, Anhieb setzen...), die viele Angler gar nicht mehr beherrschen, da sie bereits mit der Spinnrute angefangen haben...

 Außerdem wissen viele Angler gar nicht warum sie gerade ihren Fisch mit der Spinnrute gefangen haben. Einige schaffen es nicht mal zu deuten, dass die längere Absinkphase vor dem Biss der Hüpfer über die Kante in eine Tiefe Rinne war oder ähnliches...


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

@Reg A., um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden, ich bin fast ausschließlich Spinnfischer, nun seit mindestens 45 Jahren.
Aber eben auch gelegentlich auf Waller und Zander auch Ansitzangler.
Mir Köfis zu kaufen würde mein Stolz nicht zu lassen, vom Verbot gewässerfremde Köderfische zu verwenden mal abgesehen!

Zitat Hecht 99:


> Fazit: Zum Naturköderangeln braucht man halt die Grundlagen des Angelns (Stellensuche, Strömungs- bzw. Windrichtung deuten, Loten, Anhieb setzen...), die viele Angler gar nicht mehr beherrschen, da sie bereits mit der Spinnrute angefangen haben...



So siehts aus!

Jürgen


----------



## SigmundFreud (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Saltywata schrieb:


> Was bin ich denn, wenn ich mit dem Köfi aktiv fische, Stichwort Drachkovitch oder Dropshot? [...]



Das möchte ich nochmal ums Trotting mit Köfi ergänzen. Oder das Leap-Froggen, also das kontinuierliche Versetzen der am Grund präsentierten Köfis um Gewässerstrecken aktiv abzusuchen.

Da ist auch jede Menge Aktivität drin, auch wenn es etwas passiver als Drachkovitch oder Dropshot ist. Wenn der Spinnfischer, der sich nie intensiv mit dem Köfiangeln auseinandergesetzt hat von Plumpsangeln spricht, dann hat er doch wahrscheinlich eher den Stereotypen alten Mann mit Hut vor Augen der Kaffee trinkt und Zigarre raucht


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Ganz ehrlich:
Ich möchte euch Diskutanten hier im Thema loben.

Differenziert, das Thema breit und ausführlich beleuchtend UND nachm Motto "jeder , wie er will"...

Das gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut.

DANKE an ALLE hier!!!


----------



## DrDosenbier (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wobei es erst mal darum geht, für den eingefleischten Spinnfischer, sich die erforderlichen Köfis in ausreichender Menge und Größe, zu fangen!
> Da hört es doch schon auf, weil die Meisten, vor allem die jungen Anfänger, die heute allesamt ihre Anglerlaufbahn gleich mit dem Spinnfischen starten, dazu gar nicht in der Lage sind.
> Einen Kukö ans Vorfach montieren kann eben jeder Depp.
> 
> Jürgen



Yeppp, daher versuche ich meiner Großen das auch von der Pike an beizubringen. Köder im Kompost suchen oder den Teig selbst machen und dann mit der Stippe ans Wasser. (das gibt immer reichlich Köfis für den Papa) 
 Eine beringte Rute gibt es erst mal nur zum Trockentraining, da wir oft mit drei oder vier Kindern Angeln, und da sollte die Wurftechnik sitzen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Ganz grundsätzlich: Mir ist es zuwider, wenn Menschen den Ausdruck "das ist kein richtiges Angeln" verwenden oder anderen ihre Angelei madig machen. Nicht jede Angelei ist unbedingt mein Bereich. Aber es jemanden absprechen, was soll das? Das hat meist wieder mit einem instinktiven Konkurrenzdenken zu tun, etwas - von dem ich mich gänzlich absprechen möchte.

Beim Angeln gilt wie auch sonst im Leben: Leben und Leben lassen, so lange es keinem unnötig Schadet.

Und Szene-Polizisten hat ja bekanntlich jede Szene. Ob jetzt in der Musik- Videospiele- oder Anglerszene. Alles schon erlebt und überall dezent ignoriert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

@ Dennis:
Bruder im Geiste!!!


----------



## SirCorbi (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



RonTom schrieb:


> Was ich aber in der heutigen Zeit als Problem ansehe ist das die heutigen Jungangler (nicht alle aber die meisten) nicht mehr mit Opa/Papa am Graben, Kanal oder See sitzen mit einer Stipprute aus Bambus und Stachelschweinpose (hach war das ne schöne Zeit) und das Angeln beigebracht bekommen, sondern auf Youtube solchen Vögeln wie "Ich geh Angeln" und "HechtundBarsch" & Co. verfolgen und mit 13 Jahren schon Meterhechte fangen wollen aber keine Ahnung davon haben wie man eine simple Posenmontage baut...
> Wenn ich mit 12, 13 oder 14 schon 80er Hechte gefangen hätte mit dickem Tackle dann wäre ich heute bestimmt kein Angler mehr. Welche Motivation hat man denn, wenn man in den ersten Jahren schon den Meter knackt?



Warum sollte ich eine Posenmontage bauen (wollen und können), wenn ich Spinnfischen gehe? Ich für meinen Teil könnte z. B. zwar eine simple Posenmontage bauen (und selbst die bräuchte ich gar nicht), aber wenn es an komplexere Naturködersysteme geht, bin ich überfragt, was aber daran liegt, dass ich daran schlicht kein Interesse hab..

Und was ist das Problem daran, wenn auch die jüngere Generation sich hohe Ziele steckt? Und es gibt wohl genug Leute denen die Motivation nicht ausgeht, nur weil sie bereits große Fische gefangen haben...

Aber zurück zum Thema:

Spinnfischen und Köfi-Angeln sind beides "Disziplin", die hochanspruchsvoll betrieben werden können (oder eben auch ganz simpel). Die Herausforderungen sind sicherlich unterschiedlich gelagert, was allerdings weder das eine, noch das andere edler oder irgendwie besser macht.

Ich für meinen Teil habe hier auch noch keine ernsthaften Streits o. ä. erlebt. Höchstens mal einen kleinen Spruch oder Witz, welcher aber keinesfalls bösartig gemeint war, sondern eher eine "Neckerei" unter Anglern.

Angler sollten doch generell zusammenhalten - ganz unabhängig davon welche Angelart sie ausüben.


----------



## Minimax (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



SirCorbi schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich eine Posenmontage bauen (wollen und können), wenn ich Spinnfischen gehe? [...]
> Und was ist das Problem daran, wenn auch die jüngere Generation sich hohe Ziele steckt?


 

 Ich halte auch überhaupt nichts von der Forderung, Anfänger sollen doch bitteschön erstmal mit Grund- und Stippangeln beginnen, bevor sie die vermeintlich höheren Weihen "verdient" haben. Abgesehen davon, dass hier implizit wiederum eine methodische Wertigkeitshierarchie mitschwingt, wird zusätzlich eine Altershierarchie aufgebaut.

 Angler sind wir alle, da ist das Alter egal. Wir werden ohnehin schon von Aussen gegängelt, da sollten wir nicht noch zusätzlich irgendwelche überkommenen Senioriätsprinzipien die Methode betreffend pushen. 

 Und was das vielbeschworene *Damals* bzw *Heutzutage* angeht:
 In Wentzlau, "So fängt es an- Eine erste Anleitung für junge Angler" *1962,  *heißt es im Kapitel zum Spinnfischen:

 "Versuche es einmal, vielleicht wird aus Dir ein begeisterter Spinnfischer. Deine Jungend, Deine noch flinken Beine, Deine scharfen Augen und Deine bei Jugendlichen noch schnelle Reaktion machen Dich für die Spinnfischerei besonders geeignet"

 Zum Flugangeln: 

 "Interessant ist es aber, daß gerade junge Leute, die beim Angeln noch Anfänger sind, den Wurf mit der Fliegenrute leicht erlernen, weil sie durch die Ausübung der anderen Angelarten noch nicht 'verbildet' sind"

 Also vor über 50 Jahren keine Spur von "..bevor Du.. lern erstma.."


----------



## Damyl (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Köfi oder Spinne.....angeln ist beides.
Ich möchte beim angeln aber lieber entspannen. Arbeiten muss ich die ganze Woche :q
Deshalb beachte meine Signatur :m


----------



## SigmundFreud (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich halte auch überhaupt nichts von der Forderung, Anfänger sollen doch bitteschön erstmal mit Grund- und Stippangeln beginnen, bevor sie die vermeintlich höheren Weihen "verdient" haben. [...]



Wenn ich aber Köfis zum Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch brauche und diese nicht kaufen will, muss ich sie Fangen. Wenn ich daran keinen Spaß habe oder dies nicht aus Routine schnell erledigen kann, dann kann ich nicht mit totem Köderfisch angeln. Die Hierarchie kommt jetzt ins Spiel, da das Angeln auf Rotaugen oder Barsche doch für viele der Einstieg ins Angeln war und man sich dann spezialisiert ("weiterentwickelt"- "edler"?) hat. 

Ich habe dazu keine Daten, aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass durch die werbegesteuerte moderne Angelindustrie viele Jungangler jetzt direkt mit spezialisierten Methoden das Angeln beginnen und mancher - Blick in die eigene Biografie - deswegen den Eindruck bekommt, dass die "Grundlagen" nicht mehr gelernt wurden. Das heißt doch einfach nur, dass ein anderer Einstieg ins Angeln gefunden wurde. Wie jetzt hier ja schon so oft geschrieben. Soll doch jeder angeln wie er möchte, hauptsache er hat Spaß dabei


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



SigmundFreud schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber Köfis zum Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch brauche und diese nicht kaufen will, muss ich sie Fangen. Wenn ich daran keinen Spaß habe oder dies nicht aus Routine schnell erledigen kann, dann kann ich nicht mit totem Köderfisch angeln. Die Hierarchie kommt jetzt ins Spiel, da das Angeln auf Rotaugen oder Barsche doch für viele der Einstieg ins Angeln war und man sich dann spezialisiert ("weiterentwickelt"- "edler"?) hat.
> 
> Ich habe dazu keine Daten, aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass durch die werbegesteuerte moderne Angelindustrie viele Jungangler jetzt direkt mit spezialisierten Methoden das Angeln beginnen und mancher - Blick in die eigene Biografie - deswegen den Eindruck bekommt, dass die "Grundlagen" nicht mehr gelernt wurden. Das heißt doch einfach nur, dass ein anderer Einstieg ins Angeln gefunden wurde. Wie jetzt hier ja schon so oft geschrieben. Soll doch jeder angeln wie er möchte, hauptsache er hat Spaß dabei


Genau! Da unser Hobby eh allenthalben von Nachwuchssorgen geschüttelt wird  (Vereine etc.) Ist der Zugang, WIE man zum angeln gefunden hat völlig egal. Ich wollte Spinnangler werden und stelle nun vor allem und voller Wonne Plötz, Döbel und Aal nach. Bin ich deswegen ein edlerer Angler? Bestimmt ;D
Ich erinnere mich an einen Sportfreund, den ich mal beim Blinkern getroffen habe. Man hat sich nett unterhalten (wobei da der obligatorische Gemächtsvergleich über fischlängen es mir etwas vergällt hat) - und als ich sagte, ich wäre von Haus aus eher hinter Plötz und Brasse als hinter Hechten her sah er mich schief an und sprach "Also bist du... so ein... Friedfischer?!" - ich fand das sehr schade


----------



## Minimax (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich wollte Spinnangler werden und stelle nun vor allem und voller Wonne Plötz, Döbel und Aal nach. Bin ich deswegen ein edlerer Angler?


 
 Nun.. ja. Das fasst es ziemlich gut zusammen. Ja, ich glaube das bist Du. #h


----------



## thanatos (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

nachdem ich vor kurzem hier belehrt wurde das die Kid´s
 heute mit Spinnangeln anfangen und nicht mit Stippen sehe ich es nun auch etwas anders - Spinnangeln heißt "bei jedem Wurf könnte ja ....." #6
 ist genau das Gegenteil zum anfangen mit stippen da ist es schon ein Fluch wenn dann mal ein kapitaler Karpfen sich die Made schnappt .:c
 Warum sollten sich die jungen Leute mit so einem Kleinfischzeug abgeben wenn sie beim spinnen Erfolg haben ;+
 eben aus dieser Erfahrung meine sie wohl das alle anderen sich damit nur abgeben weil sie zum laufen zu alt , zu faul oder sonst was sind 
 Angeln ist verdammt vielseitig und man sollte doch auch mal alles ausprobieren bevor man sagt das ist Sch..... |supergri


----------



## Oviwahn (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Das Thema ist ganz fix beendet: Leute die sich um so was Gedanken machen sind keine guten Angler. Daher müssen sie sich irgendwie anders profilieren.
Das gleiche findet man auch beim Gaming, je mehr diskutiert und gejammert wird, desto schlechter sind sie.
Das gleiche wird wohl in jedem Bereich zu finden sein und man kann sich dazu seinen Teil denken.


----------



## Reg A. (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Reg A., um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden, ich bin fast ausschließlich Spinnfischer, nun seit mindestens 45 Jahren.
> Aber eben auch gelegentlich auf Waller und Zander auch Ansitzangler.
> Mir Köfis zu kaufen würde mein Stolz nicht zu lassen, vom Verbot gewässerfremde Köderfische zu verwenden mal abgesehen!



Keine Sorge, Jürgen, ich hab dich schon nicht falsch verstanden. Dass du fast ausschließlich Spinnfischer bist, liest man aus sehr vielen deiner Beiträge heraus. 
Das mit dem Stolz kann ich nachvollziehen; würde ich einen Ansitz machen wollen, würde ich mir meine Köderfische auch selbst fangen. Aber mit dem Stolz ist es wie mit "Ehre", "Moral" oder jedem anderen eher interpretativen Begriff: da hat jeder seine eigene subjektive Deutung. Wenn's jemanden nicht "gegen die Ehre geht", seine Köfis zu kaufen, was soll's? 
Und das Verbot, gewässerfremde Köderfische zu verwenden, gibt es an der überwiegenden Mehrzahl der von mir befischten Gewässer nicht.


----------



## Reg A. (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Fazit: Zum Naturköderangeln braucht man halt die Grundlagen des Angelns (Stellensuche, Strömungs- bzw. Windrichtung deuten, Loten, Anhieb setzen...), die viele Angler gar nicht mehr beherrschen, da sie bereits mit der Spinnrute angefangen haben...



Sorry, aber das seh ich absolut nicht aufs Naturköderangeln beschränkt. Klar bleibt beim Spinnfischen evtl. manchmal einfach aufgrund der größeren beangelten Wasserfläche mehr hängen, und mit Glück ist da dann auch mal ein guter Fisch dabei. 
Aber um regelmäßig, gut oder ganz besonders regelmäßig gut zu fangen, muss man auch als Spinnfischer Gewässer und Situationen lesen und richtig beurteilen können. Sonst bleibt es eben nur bei Zufallsfängen.


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das seh ich absolut nicht aufs Naturköderangeln beschränkt. Klar bleibt beim Spinnfischen evtl. manchmal einfach aufgrund der größeren beangelten Wasserfläche mehr hängen, und mit Glück ist da dann auch mal ein guter Fisch dabei. .



Interessant finde ich was weiland [edit by Admin] Koch mal über Isaiasch (gelernter stipper)  gesagt hat: wer richtig stippen kann kann jeden Fisch fangen. Genaues ausloten, Struktur erkennen, Weissfische finden... so findet man auch potentielle Räuber.

Und jetzt bin ich gespannt, wann der Beissreflex wegen DI einsetzt...


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das seh ich absolut nicht aufs Naturköderangeln beschränkt. Klar bleibt beim Spinnfischen evtl. manchmal einfach aufgrund der größeren beangelten Wasserfläche mehr hängen, und mit Glück ist da dann auch mal ein guter Fisch dabei.
> Aber um regelmäßig, gut oder ganz besonders regelmäßig gut zu fangen, muss man auch als Spinnfischer Gewässer und Situation lesen und richtig beurteilen können. Sonst bleibt es eben nur bei Zufallsfängen.



Hallo,

dem stimme ich zu. Früher fischte ich auch öfters mit Köderfisch auf Hecht, seit etwa 35 Jahren jedoch nur noch mit der Spinnangel, weil mir das besser gefällt. 
Fangen tue ich seitdem mehr Hechte, bis heute, obwohl es immer heisst, es gäbe weniger wie früher. Das finde ich gar nicht. Also komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass Spinnfischen erfolgreicher ist - obwohl ich nur nebenbei Spinnfischer bin.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Reg A. (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich was weiland [edit by Admin]  Koch mal über Isaiasch (gelernter stipper)  gesagt hat: wer richtig stippen kann kann jeden Fisch fangen. Genaues ausloten, Struktur erkennen, Weissfische finden... so findet man auch potentielle Räuber.



Da geb ich dir durchaus recht, die Betonung in deinem Text liegt aber auf dem Wort *können*. 
Und da haperts doch schon ganz häufig! Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das bei euch allen so ist - evtl. lebe ich ja einfach in einer Region ganz besonderer Daddl -, aber weit mehr als die Hälfte aller Angler, die mir am Wasser begegnen, haben von den gewässerspezifischen Bedingungen (Struktur, Strömung, Fischstandplätze, Futterfischaufkommen und -aufenthalt) wenig bis sehr wenig Ahnung. Das gilt aber nicht nur für diejenigen, die gleich mit dem Spinnfischen unser Hobby begonnen haben, sondern auch für die "gelernten" Allrounder! Da wird sich i.d.R. einfach ein nettes Plätzchen gesucht, am besten in relativer Parkplatznähe, die Montage irgendwie irgendwohin ausgeworfen und sich dann wie ein Schneekönig gefreut, wenn bei jedem dritten Ansitz tatsächlich mal ne Hechtfritte beißt...

Sorry, aber was manche hier schreiben klingt ja fast danach, dass Spinnfischer reihenweise völlig planlos am Wasser rumeiern und nur durch Glück ab und an mal nen Zufallsfang machen, wohingegen die Ansitzangler mit Plan, Sinn, Verstand und Erfahrung alle Variablen richtig deuten und so "gekonnt" und gezielt fangen. 
Das spiegelt aber meine persönliche Erfahrung am Wasser keinesfalls wieder. Aber auch das Gegenteil ist nicht der Fall: es gibt bei Spinn- wie Ansitzanglern einen großen Prozentsatz, der sich eben nicht auf die jeweiligen Verhältnisse einstellen kann (oder will), und dann gibt es einen - deutlich kleineren! - Prozentsatz in beiden Gruppen, der das vermag. Das ist aber von der bevorzugten Methode völlig unabhängig!


----------



## fishhawk (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Hallo,

auch bei mir drängt sich der Eindruck auf, dass so einige Köderfischangler hier Spinnfischer pauschal abwerten.



> Einen Kukö ans Vorfach montieren kann eben jeder Depp.



Aber zum Aufspießen eines Köderfisches braucht man dann ne mehrjährige Ausbildung bei einem Großmeister?|kopfkrat

Ich sehe das wie Reg. A.

Nicht jeder Köderfischangler ist bei Neville Fickling in die Lehre gegangen und nicht jeder Spinnfischer ist ein zweiter Uli Beyer.  Pauschalieren kann man da gar nichts. Hängt immer von der individuellen Persönlichkeit ab.

Was man manchen Spinnfischern negativ ankreiden kann, ist mangelnde Rücksichtnahme auf andere Angler. Findet halt nicht jeder lustig, wenn  Spinnköder neben der Pose einschlagen oder ein Spinnangler die Schnur fängt. Deshalb ist an manchen Gewässern Spinnfischen sogar verboten oder erst ab Herbst erlaubt. 

Ist für mich persönlich aber auch kein Argument, jetzt mit Köderfisch zu angeln.  Ich will meine Zielfische mit bestimmten Methoden fangen. Wenn es damit nicht klappt, war der Fisch halt mal wieder schlauer.

Aber mangelnde Rücksicht ist jetzt auch kein reines Spinnfischerproblem, das findet man mehr oder weniger überall.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Aber zum Aufspießen eines Köderfisches braucht man dann ne mehrjährige Ausbildung bei einem Großmeister?|kopfkrat



Wenn du richtig gelesen hättest, dann wäre auch dir klar geworden, dass es nicht darum ging, den Köfi an zu ködern, sondern darum ihn erst mal  zu fangen!

Was bleibt ist, viele (ausdrücklich nicht alle!) Spinnfischer arbeiten nach dem Zufallsprinzip ohne grundlegende Gewässerkenntnisse zu haben.
Brauchen sie ja auch nicht unbedingt!
Denn auch ein blindes Huhn findet schon mal ein Korn!

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



> sondern darum ihn erst mal zu fangen!



Kann man genauso im Laden kaufen wie nen Kunstköder.

Wobei auch so einige Spinnfischer ihre Köder selber herstellen.



> Denn auch ein blindes Huhn findet schon mal ein Korn!



Richtig. Deshalb fangen auch Köderfischangler, die ihre Stöpsel ziemlich planlos ins Gewässer feuern, ab und an nen Hecht. Und manche rauchen vorm Anhieb immer noch ne Zigarette oder warten bis zum zweiten Abziehen.

Gibt halt in  beiden Lagern solche und solche.

Da würde ich jetzt nichts pauschalieren wollen.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Kann man genauso im Laden kaufen wie nen Kunstköder.



Ja schon klar, der Kollege Reg A. schreibt dazu zwar, dass es bei ihm nicht verboten ist, gewässerfremde Köfis zu verwenden.
Aber in allen Gewässerordnungen die ich kenne, ist dieses ausdrücklich verboten. 
(zurecht wie ich meine!)
Scheint aber sowieso niemanden zu interessieren, sonst würden die Köfis ja wohl nicht fast überall vom Handel angeboten und auch gekauft werden. 



> Deshalb fangen auch Köderfischangler, die ihre Stöpsel ziemlich planlos ins Gewässer feuern, ab und an nen Hecht. Und manche rauchen vorm Anhieb immer noch ne Zigarette oder warten bis zum zweiten Abziehen.
> 
> Gibt halt in beiden Lagern solche und solche.



Damit hast du wohl Recht!

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



> (zurecht wie ich meine!)



Macht Sinn um die Ausbreitung unerwünschtwer Fischarten, Krankheiten etc. zu verhindern.

Ist auch der Grund, warum in anderen Ländern ein Verbot für Köderfische gilt.

Ist aber eben nicht an jedem Gewässer verboten und nicht jeder Köderfischangler hält sich dran. So wie sich eben auch nicht jeder Spinnfischer an die Regeln hält.


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir durchaus recht, die Betonung in deinem Text liegt aber auf dem Wort *können*.


Und auf *richtig * 


> Und da haperts doch schon ganz häufig! Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das bei euch allen so ist - evtl. lebe ich ja einfach in einer Region ganz besonderer Daddl -, aber weit mehr als die Hälfte aller Angler, die mir am Wasser begegnen, haben von den gewässerspezifischen Bedingungen (Struktur, Strömung, Fischstandplätze, Futterfischaufkommen und -aufenthalt) wenig bis sehr wenig Ahnung. Das gilt aber nicht nur für diejenigen, die gleich mit dem Spinnfischen unser Hobby begonnen haben, sondern auch für die "gelernten" Allrounder! Da wird sich i.d.R. einfach ein nettes Plätzchen gesucht, am besten in relativer Parkplatznähe, die Montage irgendwie irgendwohin ausgeworfen und sich dann wie ein Schneekönig gefreut, wenn bei jedem dritten Ansitz tatsächlich mal ne Hechtfritte beißt...


Da find ich zumindest meinen angelkumpel wieder. Angelt seit 30 Jahren aber hat keinerlei Interesse an aufwendigen Exkursionen oder Techniken die über Wurmbaden hinausgehen. Für ihn ist angeln halt Erholung und kein Sport  mir als Spätberufenem fällt Watercraft schwer, man kann sich nicht wirklich einlesen, das ganze läuft über Erfahrung und die kriegt man nur durchs angeln. Aber "immerhin" bin ich interessiert mich zu verbessern und arbeite dran; aber ohne "Lehrmeister" und als Autodidakt ist es sehr mühsam. Grad denke ich, einen Gewässerabschnitt geknackt zu haben passiert was was das gerade gelernte ad absurdum führt. Mein Plumsangelkumpel fängt dabei nicht schlechter als ich, was mich ehrlich gesagt manchmal wahnsinnig macht. 


> Sorry, aber was manche hier schreiben klingt ja fast danach, dass Spinnfischer reihenweise völlig planlos am Wasser rumeiern und nur durch Glück ab und an mal nen Zufallsfang machen, wohingegen die Ansitzangler mit Plan, Sinn, Verstand und Erfahrung alle Variablen richtig deuten und so "gekonnt" und gezielt fangen.


Ich persönlich habe beim Spinnfischen dermaßen wenig Erfolg, dass ich hohe Achtung vor regelmäßig erfolgreichen Spinnfischern habe. Ist mir persönlich zwar dauerhaft zu stressig für zu wenig (Quantität) Fisch, aber dennoch kann ich da meinen hut ziehen.


> Das spiegelt aber meine persönliche Erfahrung am Wasser keinesfalls wieder. Aber auch das Gegenteil ist nicht der Fall: es gibt bei Spinn- wie Ansitzanglern einen großen Prozentsatz, der sich eben nicht auf die jeweiligen Verhältnisse einstellen kann (oder will), und dann gibt es einen - deutlich kleineren! - Prozentsatz in beiden Gruppen, der das vermag. Das ist aber von der bevorzugten Methode völlig unabhängig!



Volle Zustimmung!


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn du richtig gelesen hättest, dann wäre auch dir klar geworden, dass es nicht darum ging, den Köfi an zu ködern, sondern darum ihn erst mal  zu fangen!
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> zweieinhalb Stunden versuchte ich einen Köderfisch zu fangen und dann biss eine untermaßige Forelle#q.


Kleine Forellen sind doch Topp-Köfis ;-))


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kleine Forellen sind doch Topp-Köfis ;-))




Thomas, deine Tipps sind heute wirklich Spitze|bigeyes |uhoh:

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

grins - wusst ichs doch ;-))


----------



## Reg A. (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ja schon klar, der Kollege Reg A. schreibt dazu zwar, dass es bei ihm nicht verboten ist, gewässerfremde Köfis zu verwenden.
> Aber in allen Gewässerordnungen die ich kenne, ist dieses ausdrücklich verboten.
> (zurecht wie ich meine!)



Ich fände ein solches Verbot gewässerökologisch auch sinnvoll, aber in der Mehrzahl der von mir befischten Gewässer ist das eben nicht geregelt.
Dass in vielen Gewässern, in denen das verboten ist (solche kenne ich schon auch),  darüber hinweggegangen wird, steht auf einem anderen Blatt...


----------



## DrDosenbier (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Für mich liegt der Vorteil im Stippen/Ansitzangeln als Startdisziplin auch im Erlenen des Umgangs mit dem Fisch. Drill, versorgen, ausnehmen u.s.w. übt man sinnvoller Weise erst mal mit Ukelei, Plötze und Co! Selbst ein 60er Brassen ist an feinem Stippequipment noch gut zu händeln (sowohl der Drill, als auch das Anlanden), ganz im Gegensatz zu einem 60er, 70er oder größeren Hecht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Das wird in meinen Augen überhöht mit dem Angeln kernen mit der Stippe wg. Umgang mit Fisch..:
JEDER machte da am Anfang Fehler..

Ob und wie schnell die beseitigt werden, hängt zum einen individuell vom Angler ab, zum anderen von den Möglichkeiten, sich Rat in der Praxis von Kollegen zu holen und es sich zeigen zu lassen, hängt aber meines erachtens nicht so an der Methode..

Da ist es auch "wurscht", ob man als Angler lieber ansitzt oder in Bewegung ist, ob und wer was als edler ansieht oder nicht:
Lernen wird mans NUR und AUSSCHLIESSLICH in der Praxis!

Mich freuen hier aber ausdrücklich die vielen Postings, die klar machen, dass man sagt:
"Soll doch jeder wie er will"
und es nur wenig Abqualifizierung anderer Methoden gibt..

Danke dafür!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> JEDER machte da am Anfang Fehler..
> 
> Ob und wie schnell die beseitigt werden, hängt zum einen individuell vom Angler ab, zum anderen von den Möglichkeiten, sich Rat in der Praxis von Kollegen zu holen und es sich zeigen zu lassen, hängt aber meines erachtens nicht so an der Methode..


Und selbst wenn manche Angler nicht einmal wissen, wie sie einen Köderfisch fangen oder den Fisch ans Band bekommen und grottenschlechte Angler sind... das ist doch auch vollkommen egal. Diese Angler tun ja auch niemandem damit weh und sofern man sich Waidgerecht verhält, ist doch alles in Ordnung.

Verstehe auch in diesem Zuge die Degradierung nicht...


----------



## tom66 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Ich fände ein solches Verbot gewässerökologisch auch sinnvoll, aber in der Mehrzahl der von mir befischten Gewässer ist das eben nicht geregelt.
> Dass in vielen Gewässern, in denen das verboten ist (solche kenne ich schon auch),  darüber hinweggegangen wird, steht auf einem anderen Blatt...



In NRW ist es durch das Fischereigesetz geregelt. Siehe § 6.

§ 6 (Fn 4)
Verwendung von Köderfischen

(1) Köderfische dürfen nur in dem Gewässer verwendet werden, aus dem sie stammen. Diese Einschränkung gilt nicht für Köderfische, die aus einem Gewässer stammen, das mit dem zu befischenden Gewässer in dauernder oder vorübergehender Verbindung steht.

(2) Lebende Köderfische dürfen nicht mitgeführt und nicht zum Fang von Fischen verwendet werden.

Quelle: https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes..._id=13884&anw_nr=2&aufgehoben=N&det_id=398096

Wie es in anderen Bundesländern ist, weiß ich leider nicht. Zu vermuten ist, dass es dort identische oder ähnliche Regelungen gibt.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Also darf  man mit Meeresfischen nur in Flüssen die mit dem Rhein in Verbindung stehen fischen?


----------



## Reg A. (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

@tom66: "Steht zu vermuten" heißt aber eben nicht "ist so". Und im Fall von Bayern - denn aus diesem Bundesland komme ich (auch wenn ich kein Bayer bin) - liegst du mit deiner Vermutung leider falsch. 
Zumindest ist mir weder im Bayerischen Fischereigesetz noch in den AVFiG ein entsprechender Passus bekannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also darf  man mit Meeresfischen nur in Flüssen die mit dem Rhein in Verbindung stehen fischen?



Genau daran dachte ich auch gerade...

Und was ist mit Fischmehlboilies oder Pellets aus Fischmehl???

Müssen auch da die Fische dazu aus dem Gewässer stammen?


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau daran dachte ich auch gerade...
> 
> Und was ist mit Fischmehlboilies oder Pellets aus Fischmehl???
> 
> Müssen auch da die Fische dazu aus dem Gewässer stammen?



Das sind ja keine KöFi, da ist das Gesetz klar geregelt. Zumal Fischmehl stark verarbeitet ist, ich glaube kaum dass da Erreger überleben


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Denk an Rinderwahnsinn und Scrapie, was da alles möglich ist bei falschem Futter..

Sollte man besser vorsorglich gleich mitverbieten, oder nicht?

Dann wird das Naturköderangeln auch richtig anspruchsvoll und keiner könnte mehr auf die Idee kommen, das hinter/unter Spinnangeln zu setzen (Thema hier ja)....


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Deswegen darf man nicht mehr mit (warmblüter) tiermehl füttern, aber Koteletts gehen :m
Ich halte das Gerede was hochwertiger ist, köfi oder spinnen, für schwachsinn. Denn am edelsten ist der Friedfischer, klar :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

nur kriegste die Kurve bei Rinderwahn und Köfi, aber ob das mit dem edelsten Friedfischer alle so stehen lassen??

;-)


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



> aber ob das mit dem edelsten Friedfischer alle so stehen lassen??



Ich kenne so einige Fliegenfischer, die da sofort Einspruch erheben würden.

Mir persönlich sagt aber der Begriff "edel" jetzt relativ wenig.

Ich sehe das eher wie Dennis: Wenn jemand mit seiner Methode und Angelei zufrieden ist, Spaß dran hat, sich den Fischen, der Umwelt und den Kollegen gegenüber rücksichtsvoll benimmt, dann braucht da kein anderer dran rummäkeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich sehe das eher wie Dennis: Wenn jemand mit seiner Methode und Angelei zufrieden ist, Spaß dran hat, sich den Fischen, der Umwelt und den Kollegen gegenüber rücksichtsvoll benimmt, dann braucht da kein anderer dran rummäkeln.


Brüder im Geiste!!


----------



## Sammler (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*

Für mich stellt sich nicht die Frage, Edelfischer oder Fallensteller.
Ich habe mich einzig aus der mir zu Verfügung stehenden Freizeit für das Spinfischen entschieden. Mit der Spinrute kann ich auch mal mit „ wenig " Gerät für eine Stunde losgehen.
Würde gerne mal mit Stuhl, Schirm oder Zelt einfach gemütlich ansitzen und die Natur geniessen.
Für maximal 2 -3 Stunden werden das nur wenige machen.
Mir ist egal wie und mit was für Techniken einer fischt, ausschlag- gebend ist wie er sich gegenüber Natur und Kreatur Fisch verhält.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



> Mir ist egal wie und mit was für Techniken einer fischt, ausschlag- gebend ist wie er sich gegenüber Natur und Kreatur Fisch verhält.



Ein bisschen Rücksicht auf andere Angler/ Menschen darf m.E. aber auch dabei sein.


----------



## Sammler (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Rücksicht auf andere Angler/ Menschen darf m.E. aber auch dabei sein.



Habe ich nicht extra erwähnt, schliesse ich als selbstverständlich ein.


----------



## tom66 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denk an Rinderwahnsinn und Scrapie, was da alles möglich ist bei falschem Futter..
> 
> Sollte man besser vorsorglich gleich mitverbieten, oder nicht?
> 
> Dann wird das Naturköderangeln auch richtig anspruchsvoll und keiner könnte mehr auf die Idee kommen, das hinter/unter Spinnangeln zu setzen (Thema hier ja)....



Es geht hierbei nicht nur um die Übertragung von Fischkrankheiten, sondern auch um das Einschleppen fremder Fischarten. Man beachte Absatz 2: "Lebende Köderfische dürfen nicht migeführt .........werden."

Kenne leider einen Fall, wo sich jemand lebende Schwarzmundgrundeln aus dem Rhein mitgebracht und damit im Vereinssee geangelt hat. Da noch welche übrig waren hat er diese dann schwimmen lassen. Der Baggersee verfügt mittlerweile über einen guten Bestand an Schwarzmundgrundeln :q

Wenn der Angler es nicht selbst im Verein rumerzählt hätte, wüsste bis heute noch niemand wie die Fische dort hinein gekommen sind. Aber auch dort hat das Gesetz nichts gebracht, da sich nicht alle daran halten und anscheinend die Einsicht fehlt, was sinnvoll ist und was man lieber lassen sollte.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



> Ein bisschen Rücksicht auf andere Angler/ Menschen darf m.E. aber auch dabei sein.



Ich gehe zwar selber nur mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch, muss aber zugeben, dass bei negativen Erlebnissen mit m.M.n. wenig rücksichtsvollen Anglern, die Spinnfischer deutlich in der Überzahl waren.



> Wenn der Angler es nicht selbst im Verein rumerzählt hätte, wüsste bis heute noch niemand wie die Fische dort hinein gekommen sind



Ist der noch im Verein?



> Es geht hierbei nicht nur um die Übertragung von Fischkrankheiten, sondern auch um das Einschleppen fremder Fischarten



Dürfte auch der Grund sein, warum z.B.  in B.C. Köderfische komplett verboten sind. Ausnahme ist glaube ich Störangeln am Fraser River. Da darf mit totem Köderfisch ohne Kopf gefischt werden, soweit ich weiß.

Lebende Fische am Wasser zu hältern ist dort aber auch verboten.


----------



## thanatos (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich kenne so einige Fliegenfischer, die da sofort Einspruch erheben würden.
> 
> 
> #6 ja die kenne ich auch - (war selbst Fliegenfischer )
> ...


----------

